# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > आज का दिन >  23 जनवरी 2010 : क्रांतिवीर नेताजी सुभाष चन्द्र बोस जयन्ती

## guruji

23 जनवरी 1897 की सायंकाल उत्कल प्रांत  की कटक नामक नगरी में सुभाष चन्द्र बोस का जन्म हुआ । उनके पिता जानकीदास  बोस थे व माता का नाम था श्रीमती प्रभावती देवी । पाँच वर्ष की आयु में  बालक सुभाष का अक्षरारंभ संस्कार संपन्न हुआ । वे कटक के मिशनरी स्कूल मे  पढते थे । ग्यारह वर्ष में उन्होने आर. कालेजियट स्कूल में प्रवेश लिया ।  यहीं उनका अपने शिष्य बेनी प्रसाद जी  से सम्फ हुआ । इनके राष्ट्रीय  विचारों और व देशभक्ति से ओत-प्रोत व्यक्तित्व का सुभाष  पर गहरा प्रभाव  पडा । 
1915 में सुभाष ने प्रेसीडेन्सी  कॉलेज में प्रवेश लिया और दर्शन शास्त्रा  को अपना प्रिय विषय चुना । यहीं प्रो. ओटन से उनकी झडप हो गई। भारतीयो। के  प्रति अपमानजनक शब्दो का व्यवहार किये जाने पर उन्होंने प्रो. ओटन को थप्पड  मार दिया। इस कारण उन्हें कॉलेज से निकाल दिया । 1917 में श्री  श्यामाप्रसाद मुखर्जी के पिता आशुतोष मुखर्जी प्रयास से उनका निष्कासन रद्द  हुआ। 
सुभाष की इच्छा देश सेवा करने और अंग्रेजों के विरूद्व संघर्ष करते हुए  भारतमाता को स्वतंत्रा कराने की थी पर पिता के आदेश का पालन करते हुए वे 15  सितम्बर 1919 को लंदन गए और वहा कैम्ब्रिज विश्वविद्यालय में अध्धययन करने  लगे। वहां से उन्होंने आई.सी.एस. की परीक्षा उत्तीर्ण की और योग्यता सूची  में चौथा स्थान प्राप्त किया। पर उनके पूर्व निश्चय के अनुरूप 22 अप्रेल  1921 को उन्होने आई.सी.एस. से त्याग पत्रा दे दिया।
भारत  आकर वे देशबंधु चितरंजन दास के सम्पर्क में आये और उन्होंने उनको अपना  गुरु मान लिया। 1921 मे बैजवाडा म भारतीय काग्रेस के अधिवेशन में सुभाष को  स्वयंसेवक सेना का सेनापति नियुक्त किया गया।  एक दिसम्बर 1921 को सुभाष  गिरफ्तार कर लिए गये। उन्हें 6 महीने कारावास का दण्ड मिला। यह सुभाष का  प्रथम जेल यात्रा थी । उसके बाद सुभाष कई बार जेल गए।
भारतीय कांग्रेस का 51 वां अधिवेशन हरिपुरा में हुआ।  इस अधिवेशन की  अध्यक्षता के लिए सुभाष जी को चुना गया। उनका कांग्रेस के अहिंसक आन्दोलन  से मोह भंग हो गया। अतः उन्होंने 29 अप्रेल 1939 को कलकत्ता में हुई  कांग्रेस की बैठक में अपना त्याग पत्रा दे दिया ।
3 मई 1939 को सुभाषचन्द्र बोस ने कलकत्ता में फॉरवर्ड ब्लाक अर्थात  अग्रगामी दल की स्थापना की। सितम्बर 1939 में द्वितीय विश्व युद्व प्रांरभ  हुआ। ब्रिटिश सरकार ने सुभाष के युद्ध विरोधी आन्दोलन से भयभीत होकर उन्हें  गिरफ्तार कर लिया। सन् 1940 में सुभाष को अंग्रेज सरकार ने उनके घर पर ही  नजरबंद कर रखा था। उनके घर के बाहर 62 पुलिस सैनिकों का जाल बिछा दिया था  पर 17 जनवरी 1941 की मध्य रात्रि को अंग्रेज सरकार की आँखों में धूल झोंककर  अन्तर्धान हो गये। 
एक मुसलमान मौलवी का वेष बनाकर सुभाष, पेशावर अफगानिस्तान होते हुए बर्लिग  पहुच गयें । बर्लिंग म उन्होने जर्मनी के तत्कालिन तानाशाह हिटलर से  मुलाकात की और भारत को स्वतंत्रा कराने के लिए जर्मनी व जापान से सहायता  मांगी। हिटलर ने उनका सम्मान किया और उन्हें ”डिप्टी फ्यूहरर ऑफ इंडिया“ की  उपाधि से सम्मानित किया । इसका अर्थ था भारत का महान उपनेता ।
जर्मनी के बर्लिंन नामक शहर में सुभाषचन्द्र बोस ने आजाद हिन्द सेना का  मुख्य कार्यालय प्रारंभ किया। पर जर्मनी भारत से बहुत दूर था अतः 3 जून  1943 को उन्होंने पनडुब्बी से जापान के लिए प्रस्थान किया। जापान की  राजधानी टोकियो पहुंचकर नेताजी ने जापान के प्रधानमंत्री जनरल तोजो से भेंट  कर जापान की सहायता से आजाद हिन्द फौज ने ब्रिटिश सरकार के विरूद्ध युद्ध  की घोषणा कर दी। आजाद हिन्द फौज में लगभग 50,000 सैनिक तथा 1500 अधिकारी   थे। इसके सदस्यों की संख्या सवा लाख से उपर थी और बीस लाख लोगों ने आजाद  हिन्द फौज के अनुसार कार्य करने की शपथ ली थी। आजाद हिन्द फौज के शहीद अपनी  वीरता की कहानी अमर कर गए।

----------


## guruji

युद्ध के मोर्चे पर नेता जी

----------

